# white hen+black cock ?



## rusafaa (Dec 30, 2011)

[/ATTACH]


How would the babies look like if i mate a white hen with this cock ?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL, your post made me laugh, as I have a pair of indian fantail, the cock is white , the hen is black, exactly opposite yours 

They just had their first pair of chicks, which are mostly black, with white flight, and white feather feet. one has white head, one is not.. the tails are black with a few white feather.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

*tmaas*

It depends on what your white parent bird is. It may be recessive white or pied white, or both, and either one will be geneticaly carrying another unknown color as well. If the white parent is pied white, you will raise young with randomly placed white and colored feathering. If it's rec. white w/o pied factor, you will get solid colored offspring in unknown colors, dependent upon what your the white parent is masking.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

In my experience, white birds usually carry a lot of pied genes in their make-up. The black parent could be heterozygous or homozygous for black...

You could theoretically get almost any combination of black and white or blue and white, even ash-red maybe, if the white hides that...


----------



## rusafaa (Dec 30, 2011)

does the pied ones look good...because they are sort of random you see... should i go for it ?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

It is not like they add up and become grey or something I have two pairs in which the females are black and the males are white for one the chicks are always black and for the other the chicks are always white!
Rubeena!


----------



## rusafaa (Dec 30, 2011)

if thats the case then its perfecto .thanx Rubee


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Some breeds/families do not possess the pied gene therfore no random color combinations....... With rec. white x black, all offspring will be colored if the black parent does not carry rec. white. If the black does carry it then about half will be white and half colored.


----------

